# 6lbs. poodle dropped from the sky by a bird



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a reminder that large birds of prey can take off with your little ones so watch them like a hawk when they're outside! :blink:

An eagle loses its lunch, and a stray dog finds a friend - The Globe and Mail

For those too lazy to read it all, a toy poodle was dropped from the sky onto the roof of a nursing home in BC and survived. Her puncture wounds were consistent with those from a bird of prey and her broken ribs were consistent with the fall. The poodle, "May", appeared to be a stray because she wasn't in great health with her nails curling into her paw pads and requiring $4000 in dental surgery. So it seems the bird may have saved May's life. Nobody has claimed ownership. Last month a Minnesota paper reported on another toy poodle, Peanut, being dropped by a bird and falling 3 storeys and surviving. Scary stuff!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow poor thing .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My Dad sent me this article yesterday - it caught his eye because May kind of looks like Bailey. It freaked me out when I read it - of course, I, being the paranoid Mommy that I am, already worry about stuff like that and am NEVER more than a couple of feet away from Bailey when he's outside. 

It's ironic how being scooped up by this bird of prey actually turned out to be a good thing for this dog because she's now in a safe, loving environment. Though it freaks me out to think of how scary and painful it must have been for her to be carried off by that bird - yikes. I hope the rescue finds an amazing home for her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Makes me scared to let my little ones out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is very scary!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Every time Chloe gets let out to do her business first thing in the morning, two large birds of prey (hawks maybe?) circle above our house making all kinds of screeching sounds. My hubby is out there with her with his air rifle just in case. Only happens in the morning though. She gets let out the rest of the day and we don't see or hear any birds up above. I can see how a large hawk can pick her up being she weighs only 6 lbs.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm always terrified of this. My family keeps telling me that a Red Tail Hawk could not, nor would they try to pick up a 6 lb dog. Jett's 5 1/2 lbs and they keep telling me he's safe. I'm not really buying it. Callie's a different story though at 4 lbs. Red Tail Hawks are the only bird of prey we have here during the day. Now at night, an owl would definitely try to take a 6 lb dog.

Ok...who's going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I hear ya, Crystal. Bailey is 12 pounds so any bird of prey would have to be built like a body builder to pick him up...I still worry though :huh: :blush:


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

That is one thing I do have to worry about here. We have several different birds of prey and when we go to the river or beach we are always on the lookout for Bald Eagles. They are beautiful but could grab a baby in a heartbeat!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have eagles near us too and I watch them circle as I let my fluffs ,out on leash.
I saw a news story last year about a beagle pup being swooped up by an eagle,dropped about 40 feet when the eagle tried to get a better grip and dropped him...
Keep a close eye on your fluffs.
Also if you live in Florida,watch out for the Everglades kite,a dog is too small for it to carry them off,so they dive bomb them,daze them,roll them over and eat as much of their intestines or "guts" as they can and fly off. I saw one do it to a rabbit.

Also watch barn owls when you let them potty at night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I knew that there had to be an up-side to why Kitzel & I don't drive a flashy, red convertible! Thanks ladies---you have made our day!


----------

